# în principiu



## Mallarme

Salut tuturor! 

M-am întors. Am fost cam ocupată aşa că n-am putut veni uşor.  Ok, în continuare cu întrebările mele despre limba română. 

Există o diferenţă între pentru ca şi pentru că? Şi dacă există, poate da cineva nişte explemple?

Mulţumesc frumos!

---

am greşit titlul acestui thread; ar trebui "pentru ca vs. pentru că"


----------



## parakseno

Bun venit înapoi!

Da, "pentru ca" şi "pentru că" sunt diferite (pe lângă faptul că există o literă ce diferă  au şi sensuri diferite).

"pentru că" = because
_E aşa pentru că vreau eu._ - It's like this because I want it.

"pentru ca" = so that, so as
_Pentru ca eu să pot face asta, a renunţat la maşina lui._ - So that I can do this, he gave up his car.

În unele cazuri în loc de "pentru ca" se foloseşte "pentru" + infinitivul.
_Pentru ca să nu fim obligaţi să plecăm aşa repede, am închiriat o casă._
_Pentru a nu fi obligaţi să plecăm..._
- So that we don't have to leave so soon, we've rented a house.


----------



## Mallarme

parakseno said:


> Bun venit înapoi!



Mulţumesc frumos!   Şi pentru lămurirea.  E clar acum.

Şi bine m-am găsit (se spune aşa în răspunsul salutării "bun venit înapoi" ?)


----------



## parakseno

Mallarme said:


> Şi bine m-am găsit (se spune aşa în răspunsul salutării "bun venit înapoi" ?)



err... I guess it's a typo...  "Bine *v*-am găsit."
Yes, this expression is used as an answer to "bun venit"/"bine ai venit".


----------



## Mallarme

Nu, nu e greşeală dactilografică.  N-am ştiut.  Mersi!


----------



## zaraza

"Bine m-am gasit" is somehow translated to the first person, singular form "Nice to see myself again"  (Which on several occasions is ok to use it  as long as you know exactly what you are actually saying )


----------

